# Canon T4i vs Nikon D5100 vs Sony A57!! Which Camera is the best bang for the buck??



## jason324

Canon T4i vs Nikon D5100 vs Sony A57!! Which Camera is the best bang for the buck??

I just put this article together if anybody is interested  I would also love to here your thoughts on this!! 

Canon T4i vs Nikon D5100 vs Sony A57!! Which Camera is the best bang for the buck?? | SonyAlphaLab.com

Best,
Jay


----------



## cgipson1

You may want to correct the following:

no brainier     (should be No Brainer)

out way   (I think you meant Out Weigh based on the context of the sentence)

tuff    (used quite a bit.. should be Tough, if you want your article to look professional)

Just trying to be helpful!


----------



## TheKenTurner

I'm 16 and can notice a bunch of grammar and other mistakes. You're writing an article, how do you use the wrong "you're"?

-Ken Turner


----------



## terri

Some years back, folks were asked to submit their articles to the TPF Editor for a quick proofread prior to posting.    (That would be me.)          Members seemed to prefer to bypass that and just post at will, which is certainly okay.    However, sometimes it backfires, since not everyone keeps up with their punctuation and grammar lessons and you end up with readers that are too put off by seeing these mistakes to ever engage in the article's content.


----------



## nmoody

The best camera body for the price? Well the Sony

But you don't buy a camera for just the body, you need to look at the whole system. Available lenses, accessories both from the manufacture and third parties. If you look at that they are in dead last.


----------



## cgipson1

I personally prefer a body with low light capability... and the Sony does not have that! If you are going to write articles, you really should try not to let your bias show. Just go with the facts... (my opinion anyway)!


----------



## jason324

Thanks for the comments and proof reading suggestions  I aplogize about that, but it is what it is. I do everything my self including the website itself, and just can't afford to pay anybody to proof read my articles. Spell check and grammer check obviously miss stuff, and clearly "writing" is not my strongest skill set!! 

Best,
Jay


----------



## terri

jason324 said:


> Thanks for the comments and proof reading suggestions  I aplogize about that, but it is what it is. I do everything my self including the website itself, and just can't afford to pay anybody to proof read my articles. Spell check and grammer check obviously miss stuff, and clearly "writing" is not my strongest skill set!!
> 
> Best,
> Jay


We can all appreciate that, but by saying "it is what it is" you are only doing yourself a disservice.    The fact that you took the time and effort to come up with an article means you believe you have knowledge or at least a helpful opinion to share.    If you want to be taken seriously, you simply MUST take care of the basics, or you will be written off as a professional as easily as you were here as a writer.      Just a thought.


----------



## rra117

i have the nikon d5000, yes i know it is the predecessor of the d5100 but they are still similar. However i have used the d5100 and I think the Nikon is better simply than the others (as most bag for buck) because of it's clear screen and the new sensor is great! 080p recording is great too, even if you decide not to do any recording now, you will still have the option available.


----------



## hukim0531

D5100 lacks focus motor within the body so AF only works with lenses that have built in focus motor.  This drastically reduces the number of lens options and to me this alone will turn me off from purchasing this otherwise fantastic camera.


----------



## o hey tyler

Who would have ever thought that a site like SonyAlphaLab.com would choose a Sony camera in a an article comparing 3 different camera bodies from different manufacturers. 

What a twist!


----------



## cgipson1

One thing many people new to photography (who are looking to buy a camera) don't realize, is that any system you buy into... you are basically going to have to stay with that system. After investing money in a body, and lenses (that only fit that body)... as well as any other system specific accessories they may purchase, it is very hard to justify changing to another system (as well as very expensive).

Just assuming that as they progress.. they want better bodies and lenses, and may even eventually decide to go PRO... they should pick a system that is capable of supporting that future! Canon and Nikon both have extensive Prosumer and Professional lineups for Bodies, lenses and other need accessories. They are also compatible with almost all third party accessories and lenses. 

Sony has neither a PRO line, nor does Sony have the width of compatibility with many third party accessories that Nikon and Canon enjoy. Buying a Sony (and locking yourself into that system) can cause issues in the future, should one decide to go beyond being a casual hobbyist photographer. This is one of the biggest reasons that I feel Sony is not a good choice for a serious beginner..... we should always plan for the future, after all!


----------



## arleneangle

It is so interesting.


----------



## in2toy

None, pentax k5 are the best


----------



## TheFantasticG

I just bought my Mom & Dad a Nikon D5100 (body only and I'm giving them my Nikon 35mm 1.8G to start off with) for $446 from Walmart.com as I had a $150 gift card -- It's the best of the 3 because I can help them understand it and they can borrow lenses from me.... And it is the cheapest, thus best bang for the buck lol


----------



## fractionofasecond

cgipson1 said:


> One thing many people new to photography (who are looking to buy a camera) don't realize, is that any system you buy into... you are basically going to have to stay with that system. After investing money in a body, and lenses (that only fit that body)... as well as any other system specific accessories they may purchase, it is very hard to justify changing to another system (as well as very expensive).
> 
> Just assuming that as they progress.. they want better bodies and lenses, and may even eventually decide to go PRO... they should pick a system that is capable of supporting that future! Canon and Nikon both have extensive Prosumer and Professional lineups for Bodies, lenses and other need accessories. They are also compatible with almost all third party accessories and lenses.
> 
> Sony has neither a PRO line, nor does Sony have the width of compatibility with many third party accessories that Nikon and Canon enjoy. Buying a Sony (and locking yourself into that system) can cause issues in the future, should one decide to go beyond being a casual hobbyist photographer. This is one of the biggest reasons that I feel Sony is not a good choice for a serious beginner..... we should always plan for the future, after all!



What do you consider a "pro" camera?  The new Sony A99 looks pretty damn nice to me.  Only thing with sony, they have the lenses available you need, but not 50 different versions of the same lens. But the G glass lenses and Carl Zeiss lenses look pretty "professional" to me.

Not to mention, I have the entry level A37 and if you actually read reviews or owned one, the ISO performance is pretty impressive for an entry level.  Consider doing some more research before you assume it's sh!t because it's a Sony.

Google some performance tests of various Sony Alpha's, it produces usable images at 6,400 ISO which is pretty impressive for a camera under $500- not that I would ever shoot at 6,400 ISO...

Comparing these 3, the Sony has a 15 point AF and shoots 12 fps compared to Canon- 9 point AF and 4 FPS and Nikon- 11 points AF and 5fps.  I belive this article is about best "bang for your buck" and I think it's obvious which is.


----------



## 2fastlx

cgipson1 said:


> One thing many people new to photography (who are looking to buy a camera) don't realize, is that any system you buy into... you are basically going to have to stay with that system. After investing money in a body, and lenses (that only fit that body)... as well as any other system specific accessories they may purchase, it is very hard to justify changing to another system (as well as very expensive).
> 
> Just assuming that as they progress.. they want better bodies and lenses, and may even eventually decide to go PRO... they should pick a system that is capable of supporting that future! Canon and Nikon both have extensive Prosumer and Professional lineups for Bodies, lenses and other need accessories. They are also compatible with almost all third party accessories and lenses.
> 
> Sony has neither a PRO line, nor does Sony have the width of compatibility with many third party accessories that Nikon and Canon enjoy. Buying a Sony (and locking yourself into that system) can cause issues in the future, should one decide to go beyond being a casual hobbyist photographer. This is one of the biggest reasons that I feel Sony is not a good choice for a serious beginner..... we should always plan for the future, after all!



Dude. Did someone from Sony steal your wife or something?  Every time a Sony post comes up you start on your Sony bashing based on your personal opinion and not actual real world facts or tests. You completely missed the intention of the ops article about bang for the buck and automatically started your biased anti sony propaganda. 


Just saying.


----------



## John27

cgipson1 said:


> One thing many people new to photography (who are looking to buy a camera) don't realize, is that any system you buy into... you are basically going to have to stay with that system. After investing money in a body, and lenses (that only fit that body)... as well as any other system specific accessories they may purchase, it is very hard to justify changing to another system (as well as very expensive).
> 
> Just assuming that as they progress.. they want better bodies and lenses, and may even eventually decide to go PRO... they should pick a system that is capable of supporting that future! Canon and Nikon both have extensive Prosumer and Professional lineups for Bodies, lenses and other need accessories. They are also compatible with almost all third party accessories and lenses.
> 
> Sony has neither a PRO line, nor does Sony have the width of compatibility with many third party accessories that Nikon and Canon enjoy. Buying a Sony (and locking yourself into that system) can cause issues in the future, should one decide to go beyond being a casual hobbyist photographer. This is one of the biggest reasons that I feel Sony is not a good choice for a serious beginner..... we should always plan for the future, after all!



+1.  As anti-hipster as it sounds (so you may want to swallow your Starbucks Frapalatepaidtoomuchforcrappycoffee grande so you don't spit it our with what I'm about to say!) With many things, it's often better to stick with the popular, road well traveled brands.  There is lots of expertise, lots of available third party accessories (Why on earth would a hobby photographer like me spend $150 on a remote shutter when I can get a cheap one off of Amazon for $10?), long history of accessories and bodies, and literature and articles galore to help you get the most out of your camera.  Maybe in several years Sony will fit that bill, but right now they don't.

Are they good cameras?  Absolutely!  Do they have a market?  Absolutely!  I know LOTS of people who bought a DSLR 5 years ago and have been using the kit lens ever since, shooting in full auto mode.  Hey, if you've got the money, why not?  A good DSLR in full auto mode will blow away a point and shoot in full auto mode!  So if you are in that market, a Sony DSLR can really be the way to go.

But if you are on this forum, you are _probably_ not in that market.  That means you _probably_ intend on upgrading equipment, and you _probably_ like to try new things, learn new tricks, and try to get the most out of your camera.  Can that still be done with a Sony?  Again, yes.  BUT, you'll have less people to learn from, less literature available to help you learn new things, and a much more limited selection for upgrades.  You may even hit a point where you finally say you want an incredible, high end camera, one that takes razor sharp photos, but guess what?  Sony doesn't have one of those.  Now, buying a Sony doesn't bar you from buying a Canon 1DX or a Nikon D3X or D4, BUT, if you had already been using Canon or Nikon, then you already have a selection of lenses and accessories that will work with your substantial new investment.  If you were using Sony, then you have to invest in all new glass and accessories.

BUT, that's not everyone.  I regard Sony DSLR's as among the best solutions for a point and shoot photographer, or for a DSLR photographer who doesn't intend to spend a lot of money at this.  There are those who shoot a DSLR and will likely never spend the kind of money others do on equipment, and could safely invest in a Sony system and never regret it one bit.  You just have to determine who you are.  Are you in the Sony-Nikon-Canon market, or just the Canon-Nikon market?  (Or even just Canon OR Nikon, as might be the case if you've inherited some glass!)  My Grandpa could probably fit the Sony market.  Before he retired he was a professional photographer (of sorts, he did marketing, and did most of his own photo shoots).  He also did a lot of hobby photography that would just blow you away.  He got away from it though when everything shifted to digital.  But, he's back at it now with his T1i Camera.  He will likely have that T1i forever (He had his Minolta camera body for over 30 years!) unless it breaks.  He buys a lens every couple of years, etc.  In fact, the only reason he went Canon is because I shoot Canon and this way, we can share lenses and accessories.  We like to hike and shoot together, and it's easy to carry all the lenses in one bag and just grab what we need for a shot, works great!

It's like anything else.  You need to be honest about who you are and what you want to get out of something, and invest accordingly.  If you have a 120 mile commute, a medical condition that limits your lifting ability to 15 pounds, and have never had a desire to own anything that goes on a trailer in your life, then a lifted pickup truck is probably not the ideal solution for your next vehicle.  Is the pickup bad?  No.  Will the pickup fail to get you to places that a small sedan could get you?  Certainly not.  But you'll waste money hauling around advantages that you'll never use, with a vehicle that is more expensive and uses more fuel.  On the flip side, if you own a construction company and routinely haul heavy equipment and supplies to muddy job sites, then a sedan would be silly, as you would have to constantly rent pickup trucks (or buy one in addition to your sedan) to get to work.  Owning both is silly too, because the cost of the sedan throws away any savings you might have on the rare occasions you are able to take it instead of the truck.  This argument is much the same.  Why waste money on stuff you'll never use, OR, why throw away money on something you'll need to completely replace in the future?


----------



## skieur

terri said:


> jason324 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comments and proof reading suggestions  I aplogize about that, but it is what it is. I do everything my self including the website itself, and just can't afford to pay anybody to proof read my articles. Spell check and grammer check obviously miss stuff, and clearly "writing" is not my strongest skill set!!
> 
> Best,
> Jay
> 
> 
> 
> We can all appreciate that, but by saying "it is what it is" you are only doing yourself a disservice. The fact that you took the time and effort to come up with an article means you believe you have knowledge or at least a helpful opinion to share. If you want to be taken seriously, you simply MUST take care of the basics, or you will be written off as a professional as easily as you were here as a writer. Just a thought.
Click to expand...


I would add that it is assumed that a good professional photographer pays attention to detail.  Not paying attention to spelling and grammar implies an equally less than precise attitude and approach to the details that are part of photography.

skieur


----------



## skieur

cgipson1 said:


> One thing many people new to photography (who are looking to buy a camera) don't realize, is that any system you buy into... you are basically going to have to stay with that system. After investing money in a body, and lenses (that only fit that body)... as well as any other system specific accessories they may purchase, it is very hard to justify changing to another system (as well as very expensive).
> 
> Just assuming that as they progress.. they want better bodies and lenses, and may even eventually decide to go PRO... they should pick a system that is capable of supporting that future! Canon and Nikon both have extensive Prosumer and Professional lineups for Bodies, lenses and other need accessories. They are also compatible with almost all third party accessories and lenses.
> 
> Sony has neither a PRO line, nor does Sony have the width of compatibility with many third party accessories that Nikon and Canon enjoy. Buying a Sony (and locking yourself into that system) can cause issues in the future, should one decide to go beyond being a casual hobbyist photographer. This is one of the biggest reasons that I feel Sony is not a good choice for a serious beginner..... we should always plan for the future, after all!



You take too narrow a view of photography at the pro level, which perhaps jives with an equally narrow range of work. If you read a lot of posts here, you will realize that there are even a lot of "pros" using entry level cameras and perhaps even a few who show some talent. I also find it amusing that those pros here who advise that the lens is more important than the camera, tend to turn around and suggest that their camera is the best. Somewhat limited thinking!

The rather old argument about accessories has limited relevance to some kinds of pro work. If you don't use a studio and don't do weddings, then your accessory needs will be different from those of someone who does. One guy I knew, did all his public relations photography with a Pentax and a regular lens.

Sure Sony has a pro line. The Sony A900 and A700 were and are used by successful pros and there has been a move to the A99 and A77. Moreover, no one is ever locked into a system unless they have purchased thousands of dollars worth of lenses, strobes and other specialty items and those sorts of expenditures are not necessary for all pros. 

As far as changing systems, there is seldom any need. If as a pro you buy at least one new camera body every 3 years then adding a few lenses or accessories should not be a big deal and it is a business expense that you can declare off your taxes.

skieur


----------



## TheFantasticG

hukim0531 said:


> D5100 lacks focus motor within the body so AF only works with lenses that have built in focus motor.  This drastically reduces the number of lens options and to me this alone will turn me off from purchasing this otherwise fantastic camera.



Yeah, but that's really becoming a moot point with all the AF-S lenses that are coming out. And the AF-D lenses are like escalators, if they are broken they become stairs. AF-D lenses will work, they just won't AF. Not really a big deal.... Besides the quality of the AF-S glass, such as the 50mm 1.8G and 85mm 1.8G blow away their AF-D counterparts. My Dad won't give two hoots about AF-D lenses when I give him his D5100. He'll want the AF-S lenses anyway.


----------



## jason324

skieur said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jason324 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comments and proof reading suggestions  I aplogize about that, but it is what it is. I do everything my self including the website itself, and just can't afford to pay anybody to proof read my articles. Spell check and grammer check obviously miss stuff, and clearly "writing" is not my strongest skill set!!
> 
> Best,
> Jay
> 
> 
> 
> We can all appreciate that, but by saying "it is what it is" you are only doing yourself a disservice. The fact that you took the time and effort to come up with an article means you believe you have knowledge or at least a helpful opinion to share. If you want to be taken seriously, you simply MUST take care of the basics, or you will be written off as a professional as easily as you were here as a writer. Just a thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would add that it is assumed that a good professional photographer pays attention to detail.  Not paying attention to spelling and grammar implies an equally less than precise attitude and approach to the details that are part of photography.
> 
> skieur
Click to expand...


I'm sorry you feel that way, but I totally disagree!! 

 Photography is completely different than spelling and grammar. It also requires a completely different skill set that I clearly lack. I'm pretty good a lot of things, but spelling and grammar I have always sucked.

What I need is an editor. Somebody who specializes in that skill set. Your point is almost like saying that authors don't pay attention to details because editors read and fix there books? If they really cared would they not have errors? Or do they not worry about that crap and focus on what they are actually good at? the Art of Creating stories or whatever. 

Just my .02 cents. I understand your point believe me. I just can't afford an editor or anybody for that matter to help me. I try my best, and until I go back to English class or get an editor, it is what it is. 

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## Luke345678

This is kind of hard to get a straight answer. All cameras are different, it's just what YOU prefer. I mean a point and shoor may be better for some people than a DSLR. We all have our different taste and preferences!


----------



## jason324

Luke345678 said:


> This is kind of hard to get a straight answer. All cameras are different, it's just what YOU prefer. I mean a point and shoor may be better for some people than a DSLR. We all have our different taste and preferences!



Well Said Luke  

Jay


----------



## skieur

Luke345678 said:


> This is kind of hard to get a straight answer. All cameras are different, it's just what YOU prefer. I mean a point and shoor may be better for some people than a DSLR. We all have our different taste and preferences!



It is not really a matter of taste and preferences related to a point and shoot vs a DSLR unless you have used both.  What is more important is the type of photography that you do.

If you generally take shots of your kids growing up, family occasions, and trips, then a point and shoot that fits in your pocket may fit your needs.  

If on the other hand you fit into the category of enthusiast who shoots everything from extreme close ups of flowers, insects, and car shows, family weddings, baptisms, animals, etc. and like to hang your enlargements, then a DSLR will be necessary to do the job with adequate picture quality.

If you are a semi-pro/pro then you should have a more expensive/sophisticated  DSLR/SLT/mirrorless camera that fits into the particular type of shooting that you do.

skieur


----------



## jellero

cgipson1 said:


> One thing many people new to photography (who are looking to buy a camera) don't realize, is that any system you buy into... you are basically going to have to stay with that system. After investing money in a body, and lenses (that only fit that body)... as well as any other system specific accessories they may purchase, it is very hard to justify changing to another system (as well as very expensive).
> 
> Just assuming that as they progress.. they want better bodies and lenses, and may even eventually decide to go PRO... they should pick a system that is capable of supporting that future! Canon and Nikon both have extensive Prosumer and Professional lineups for Bodies, lenses and other need accessories. They are also compatible with almost all third party accessories and lenses.
> 
> Sony has neither a PRO line, nor does Sony have the width of compatibility with many third party accessories that Nikon and Canon enjoy. Buying a Sony (and locking yourself into that system) can cause issues in the future, should one decide to go beyond being a casual hobbyist photographer. This is one of the biggest reasons that I feel Sony is not a good choice for a serious beginner..... we should always plan for the future, after all!



sony didn't just fall off the turnip truck. don't forget konica and minolta... j


----------



## robbins.photo

I need an old priest and a young priest.. .STAT!!!

Lol


----------



## yioties

Hey Jason if you were an English professor I would have issues with your grammar, but being a photographer who cares if you use there or their or your or you're. Great article by the way brother!


----------

